# CVAD via Femoral vein



## Anug123 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all,

How will you code for temporary dialysis catheter through femoral vein and sutured in the place.  Does it qualifies for 36556? or do we need tip documentation in IVC, iliac vein etc..

Please help

Prabhavathi CPC


----------



## HNISHA (Jan 11, 2010)

*Cvad*

As per CPT guidelines "To qualify as acentral venous access catheter or device, the tip of the catheter/device must terminate in the subclavian, brachiocephalic(innominate) or iliac veins, the superior or inferior venacava, or the right atrium". Hence the documentation will not qualify for CVAD placement.


----------

